
WePay (YC 09) Celebrates As Engagement Quintuples In Last 90 Days - kacy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/30/on-its-first-birthday-wepay-celebrates-as-engagement-quintuples-in-last-90-days/
======
iamelgringo
I met Rich and Bill the evening before their YC interview, at Hackers &
Founders.

I still remember it very clearly. I totally didn't get their product, but they
insisted on buying me a beer, convinced me to create a WePay account, give
them my bank account information and transfer $0.25 to test out their system.
Anyone who knows my privacy nuttiness, should know that's a friggin miracle.
I've been a dedicated WePay customer ever since, and I use their service at
least once a week.

Out of all the startups in the Valley that I've met, if there's one company
I'd love a very tiny piece of, it's WePay. (I'm not hinting, I'm saying that
as a vote of confidence)

Congrats, guys! Happy birthday.

------
rumpelstiltskin
Any ETA on when WePay is opening up to take payments as an alternative to
paypal?

I'm sure your engagement will be magnitudes of order higher with that
announcement :)

~~~
aberman
Soon.

~~~
leftnode
Awesome, I'll use WePay in a heartbeat if you can provide similar
functionality without the headache.

------
geraldalewis
My fiancé and I are using it for our wedding registry, and so far the
experience has been spectacular!

------
jakek
We've used WePay to split bills between three roommates for over a year now -
it's saves us a huge amount of hassle each month

------
far33d
Can we please decide on what the definition of engagement is? For social apps
on facebook it is daily users / monthly users. Here it means "more users using
the service". Let's not confuse vanity metrics with relative metrics.

~~~
LeBlanc
The definition of engagement should depend on the application.

Measuring engagement as daily users / monthly users may make sense for
Facebook. However, for a company like WePay, engagement should be measured as
the number of users who are actually taking action that involves a monetary
transaction, because that is what makes the company money (and this is the
engagement metric that the article states WePay is using).

~~~
far33d
Engagement should be a relative metric: so in this case, maybe, the % of users
who sign up that make a transaction in a time period. Otherwise it's not
really meaningful without other data (ad spend, total users, etc). This is
"total engaged users" not "engagement".

------
bobwaycott
I thought engagement usually indicated a special sort of future-looking
partnership, considerable emotional risk, and several K down the drain on a
shiny trinket--not to mention a massive influx of stress and worry about how
to launch by deadline.

Given that, I was scratching my head, wondering if this was a new service
whereby the engaged save parents considerable financial burden by
bootstrapping their new startup, everyone finally candidly admitting there
was, at best, a 50% success rate.

Maybe that's an idea for another time ...

